# D5100 or D90 to start with



## lethal_ghost (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi i know there are many topics similar to this but after reading them i am still having a hard time deciding. This will be my first DSLR and my starting camera to get into photography, i have decided i want a nikon and the D3200 seemed like you could grow out of it quickly, this has left me with the D5100 or D90.

 I am interested in taking photos at night time and as i understand the D5100 would be better for this but i all so want to try landscape and macro, video is not important at all to me. If i get the D90 i get the 18 - 105 lens but with the D5100 i would only get the 18 - 55 that people seem to get tiered of quickly.

 Any input or help appreciated 


Thanks


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2012)

Buy the D90 used or refurbished and enjoy.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2012)

Either one is a good choice.  The D5100 is a generation newer with a better sensor and low-light performance.  The D90 has built-in commander mode, built-in autofocus motor, and some other features.  My recommendation would be the D7000 for the best of both worlds.

What lens it comes with is meaningless.  One lens is never going to be enough so get the body you want and add lenses as needs allow.  Buy a body only and then get the lens you want to go with it.


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 16, 2012)

tough choice... on one hand u have better features and usability, on the other you've got the sensor of the d7000. 

Your reasoning are kinda off:

-I'd say d90 and d5100 are kinda equal for macro but night time AND landscapes i would go with the d5100. You have about a stop advantage in iso on d5100 and more dynamic range at base iso, plus a base iso of 100 vs 200 on d5100. No doubt that the IQ of d5100 is ahead of d90. If you JUST want to take pictures then go ahead get the d5100. 
-As for the kit lenses, they are just that... kit lenses. I think the 18-55 is an awesome lens, and that 18-55 range is more useful then that 55-105 range, you don't gain all that much for a lens that is worth 3x as much. These are KIT lenses, lenses that are ok for everything, AWESOME at nothing (well they kick ass for tripod usage actually, both are very sharp stopped down.) You will most likely upgrade them neways or acquire lenses that fill your other needs, this is the beauty of an slr system. We buy slrs to use the best lenses for the job. 

If you want the d90 its for 2 main reasons, being able to change settings slightly quicker, and for the flash commander. Personally the AF motor no longer matters, especially if you are a newbie. The best and sharpest lenses are AFS it is worth it to save for them. 

ultimately you have to decide which to go for, personally i would go for the d5100 and not look back, however i would miss the flash commander greatly, i LOVE CLS.


----------



## lethal_ghost (Jun 16, 2012)

From what i just read about flash commander, i dont think i would use that and as for AF motor i dont have any old lenses and i would be buying lenses with AF motors in them correct ? So the only advantage of getting the D90 would be for better usability, on the contrast for the D5100 have better night and landscape.

 As you say lenses can be added if and when, so im leaning towards the D5100, it all so seems to have some more newbie friendly shooting modes that may be better for a beginner or will these settings start to hinder when you progress ?


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 16, 2012)

lethal_ghost said:
			
		

> From what i just read about flash commander, i dont think i would use that and as for AF motor i dont have any old lenses and i would be buying lenses with AF motors in them correct ? So the only advantage of getting the D90 would be for better usability, on the contrast for the D5100 have better night and landscape.
> 
> As you say lenses can be added if and when, so im leaning towards the D5100, it all so seems to have some more newbie friendly shooting modes that may be better for a beginner or will these settings start to hinder when you progress ?



The d90 has a better build and is capable of auto fp. It has more features if you plan on getting more advanced. If the 1/2 stop and DR is more important, then go with the d5100.


----------



## Bellezzo (Jun 16, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Buy the D90 used or refurbished and enjoy.



I agree. Wish I'd done that with my first dslr.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 16, 2012)

lethal_ghost said:


> i dont think i would use that and as for AF motor i dont have any old lenses and i would be buying lenses with AF motors in them correct ?



That's up to you.  None of my lenses have a built in AF motor.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 16, 2012)

We had the same thought process when we bought our camera. we went with the D90 mostly for flash commander and built in motor. the other specs were really close anyway. 
Even though we thought all of our lenses would have the motor in it, its nice to know that if I run across a great deal on an older lens in good shape I can pick it up and it will work with all its functions on my camera. 

Also, you never know when you might want to mess around with off camera lighting, and the D90 makes it very easy. Just invest a few dollars in a device to block to popup flash, we got one at the camera store that fits onto the hot shoe mount and has a small panel that flips down in front of the popup flash. works great. 

I dont think either camera is a bad option if you arent going to splurge on the D7000 (wish it had been out when we got our D90) so you wont be disappointed whichever way you go.   =)


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> ... Just invest a few dollars in a device to block to popup flash, we got one at the camera store that fits onto the hot shoe mount and has a small panel that flips down in front of the popup flash. works great.


Not necessary.  When you set up the commander mode in the menu, just set the built-in flash to "Off".  It will still fire the command flashes to the remote speedlights, however it will not fire when the shutter is open.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 16, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> Not necessary.  When you set up the commander mode in the menu, just set the built-in flash to "Off".  It will still fire the command flashes to the remote speedlights, however it will not fire when the shutter is open.



And enable auto fp


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> And enable auto fp


That just allows you to shoot with flash at shutter speeds above 1/250 second.  It is a very handy addition though.  My D90 and SB700 will go to 1/2000 second before I start having problems.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 16, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> That just allows you to shoot with flash at shutter speeds above 1/250 second.  It is a very handy addition though.  My D90 and SB700 will go to 1/2000 second before I start having problems.



I haven't maxed it yet but I've gotten up to 1/2500s with my sb800 and no issues. It's handy outdoors


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> I haven't maxed it yet but I've gotten up to 1/2500s with my sb800 and no issues. It's handy outdoors


Sounds right.   The 800 has a good bit more power than the 700 and should be able to pulse a bit better.  I agree that it's a handy tool to have.


----------



## Desi (Jun 16, 2012)

You say that you are interested in taking photos at night.......while at first you'll just be using flash,  eventally you'll grow into manual mode and a tripod.    I think the d90 is an easier camera to use on manual as it has both aperture and shutter speeds controls on separate command dials so you don't have to take your eyes off the viewfinder while dialing in your exposure.  I was just in Yosemite.  I was trying to use my friend's d5100 and I found the manual mode difficult.

It seems to me the D5100 is a great camera, but it doesn't give you as much room to grow.

And, as has been mentioned, commander mode is key for off-camera flash.  That may not be anywhere on your radar yet......but wait until you've been on this site for a little while.


----------



## elizabethysmom (Jun 16, 2012)

I vote D90 body (forget the kit lens) and the 35mm 1.8G.  A nice inexpensive set up that will take you far.  You can find lots of D90's used or keep an eye on Amazon - I got mine brand new for $799.  The price fluxuates all the time between $799 and $899.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 16, 2012)

I have the d5100 and would say at this point don't buy either, get the d7000.  It has the best of both of them.  It has so much more room to grow.  The in cameras focusing motor makes it compatible with a lot more lenses (D90 has this but the d5100 doesn't).  It has better auto focus than either the d5100 or the d90.  It uses dual memory cards.  It is weather sealed.  It will fast flash sync, (d90 will, d5100 won't)  It may be considered "entry level" but it has a host of professional features that make it one of the best cameras for the money built today.


----------



## Blairg (Jun 16, 2012)

I have the D5100 and it is a great camera but I am a new dslr owner too A newbie


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 16, 2012)

greybeard said:


> I have the d5100 and would say at this point don't buy either, get the d7000.  It has the best of both of them.



I'll second that! Cant wait to upgrade to the D7000 from my D90.


----------



## lethal_ghost (Jun 17, 2012)

Maybe i should wait another month or 2 and get the D7000 then. Im sure i can just read some books and tutorials till then lol. Would the D700 be a bit overwhelming for a first dslr ?


----------



## tangerine (Jun 17, 2012)

2 months later you'll look for another newer model. It's never ending.


----------



## Bellezzo (Jun 17, 2012)

I haven't tried the d700 myself but it's not really a beginner camera. The d90 can probably get you far. If you want to spend a lot of money the d7000 isn't bad either.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 17, 2012)

tangerine said:
			
		

> 2 months later you'll look for another newer model. It's never ending.



Doubt it lol. Most people think gear is the guilty culprit for crummy pics when, in all actuality, it's there skill set.


----------



## lethal_ghost (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice every one, i finally got a D5100 for a very good price new so that really decided it for me. I hope this camera will last me long enough to find my feet in photography before i need an upgrade (not want one lol) 

 Hopefully i can get some photography done soon and get active on the forum


----------

